# I bought a kneeler for indoors.



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 16, 2020)

I've  had a kneeler for outdoor use for years. I doubt I'd be able to even accomplish half of my gardening chores without it. My knees are so creaky and I have trouble getting up from a kneeling position. I thought since it works so well outside why not get one for inside. I ordered one from Amazon.
My son put pieces of foam insulation on all the sides and attached it with plastic straps so it wouldn't scratch my floors or tile.
So far it is working great. No more crawling across the room to get to a chair so I can pull myself up from a kneeling position. 
I can turn it over and use it as a stool as well.


----------



## jujube (Aug 16, 2020)

Good idea!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2020)

That's great!


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 16, 2020)

I've never seen one of those before, what a great idea!
I have this old step stool I'll use outside sometimes. 
Your kneeler looks a lot handier.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I've  had a kneeler for outdoor use for years. I doubt I'd be able to even accomplish half of my gardening chores without it. My knees are so creaky and I have trouble getting up from a kneeling position. I thought since it works so well outside why not get one for inside. I ordered one from Amazon.
> My son put pieces of foam insulation on all the sides and attached it with plastic straps so it wouldn't scratch my floors or tile.
> So far it is working great. No more crawling across the room to get to a chair so I can pull myself up from a kneeling position.
> I can turn it over andView attachment 118300 use it as a stool as well.


we have this exact same one for outdoors...very useful to help me get up when my back and knee are playing up. The good thing is that you can use it to kneel  and use the arms to help you up, and tip it up the other way and use it as a seat ....and it's so lightweight too


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 16, 2022)

eat. Trying to retrieve books from under your bed that kneeling on the floor keeps you stuck to get up off the floor. On my case I need to lay on my stomach and then try to use a mop handle to try to grab these many things that refuses to leave their hideout. So frustrated


----------



## caroln (Feb 17, 2022)

I have one of those...LOVE IT!  It wasn't expensive and is a life saver when gardening.  Highly recommend.


----------



## Remy (Feb 28, 2022)

That's really something useful to consider. I've never seen one of those. I can't get up off the floor without using upper body strength anymore.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2022)

Remy said:


> That's really something useful to consider. I've never seen one of those. I can't get up off the floor without using upper body strength anymore.


Please do get one of these,  I have one..I use it in the garden so it's stored in the shed , but it's small and light enough to use in the house or anywhere you need help to rise from the floor... It folds up almost totally flat as well


----------



## Remy (Feb 28, 2022)

@hollydolly I didn't realize they can fold. That's great to know. Just like a step stool.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2022)

Remy said:


> @hollydolly I didn't realize they can fold. That's great to know. Just like a step stool.


oh yes, and very lightweight too... I have mine hanging on a hook in the shed..if it wasn't dark now I'd go and take a photo for you..but here's one from the web....also as I said already, you can use it to kneel on with the arms side by side to support you to get up, or use it the other way round with the arms as legs , and as a stool to sit on..


----------



## caroln (Mar 1, 2022)

Mine even came with a canvas tool caddy.  Very handy!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2022)

caroln said:


> Mine even came with a canvas tool caddy.  Very handy!


yes they all do.. I don't use the caddy because I find when I'm kneeling on the stool in the garden the caddy gets in the way...


----------



## caroln (Mar 1, 2022)

You're right, Holly.  Handy in some situations, in the way in others!


----------



## J-Kat (Mar 3, 2022)

My problem is I cannot kneel on my knees anymore without a lot of pain.  I would swear my kneecaps are broken but doctor says "no, just arthritis".


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2022)

J-Kat said:


> My problem is I cannot kneel on my knees anymore without a lot of pain.  I would swear my kneecaps are broken but doctor says "no, just arthritis".


I'll bet it _is_ Arthritis as well.. I have my right knee which gives me horrible pain at times, and hurts like the devil if I kneel... but according to the Top London Harley street doctor who X-rayed my knee, it's just wear & tear.. but it's astonishing just how painful it is... so I feel for you if you have it in both knees..


----------

